# Got all but headlight and wiper bezel removed on 68 GTO



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks to a lot of good information on this site, I have been able to remove all of the bezels (ignition, cig lighter, radio) and the headlight pull knob (I guess you would call it) from the dash of my 68 GTO. BUT...the bezel for the lights and the wiper remain. Gentle prying has not been successful and attempting to turn/unscrew the bezels hasn't worked. Do they just pry off or are they threaded? Being careful not to damage anything might be causing me not to apply enough force? Thanks everyone for any help


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

see the slot on both sides of the hole ??

it unscrews with a ( COIN) a quarter locked in your vise grips or a huge screw driver etc on the head lights


kinda have to use a screw driver and small hammer to loosen the wiper as the stud is in the way

it actuall works on both if you dont have a spanner socket

and that hub spins out

I mad a spanner socket from a 9/16 ? deep socket
and ground the face off 1/8" on 2 sides till I ended up with
2 lumps that fit right in the notches on the switches

made one 30 years ago and is always in my wrecking yard tool box

and how fun was the ignition to get out !!! without prying the face cap off
you musta had a key ...

Scott


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> see the slot on both sides of the hole ??
> 
> it unscrews with a ( COIN) a quarter locked in your vise grips or a huge screw driver etc on the head lights
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott! I got the lights bezel off by following you direction, but I don't understand what you mean as far as the wiper bezel. I see there is a little notch on the stud as well as a c-ring (I guess is the name) on the stud. Do you mean for me to try to move that stud by using a small screwdriver and tap it with a small hammer to get it to rotate?

John


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I hava a 67. Not sure if it's the same but I put a small screwdriver in one side and turned it sort of like normal.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

RMTZ67 said:


> I hava a 67. Not sure if it's the same but I put a small screwdriver in one side and turned it sort of like normal.


Yep, got it. Had to take a break for about 30 minutes and when I went back to it I saw what a t Scott was trying to tell me and problem solved....still got to get it back in there when I am done putting the new woodgrain vinyl on, but that's for another day! Thanks to both of you for your help.

John


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

You try taping it to the front of a 1/2 deep socket and screw till the tape gives.i am inadvertently bit deeper. Trying to install Dakota gauges. Hope I didn't bite off more than I can chew. Lol


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

RMTZ67 said:


> You try taping it to the front of a 1/2 deep socket and screw till the tape gives.i am inadvertently bit deeper. Trying to install Dakota gauges. Hope I didn't bite off more than I can chew. Lol


Thanks for the tip! And...good luck on the Dakota gauges installation...looks like you are being careful to use lots of labels and taking lots of pictures.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

RMTZ67 said:


> You try taping it to the front of a 1/2 deep socket and screw till the tape gives.i am inadvertently bit deeper. Trying to install Dakota gauges. Hope I didn't bite off more than I can chew. Lol


Your idea worked fine. I also put a very small amount of white grease on the threads using a Q-tip which helped to get everything back together smoothly.


----------

